
As deadline for drone rules nears, FAA issues roadmap for inclusion in the skies - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/11/as-deadline-for-drone-rules-nears-faa-issues-roadmap-for-inclusion-in-the-skies/
======
coin
“Sense and Avoid” (SAA) capability

This is the one aspect that I have yet to see addressed. Aircraft operating
under VFR are responsible for their own separation. This is mostly done by
"see and avoid". The use of TCAS or other transponder detection solutions can
be used, but keep in mind that not aircraft have transponders (gliders, older
GA aircraft without an electrical system).

As a general aviation pilot, I have a huge incentive to see and avoid other
aircraft. UAV pilots don't have the same incentive level. It scares me that
this one simple aspect has yet to addressed.

~~~
vowelless
Perception is the hardest part [1] for autonomous aircrafts, and from my
experience, perception research for aircrafts is still in its infancy, albeit
a hot research topic. In some ways, it is easier than self driving cars due to
the added DOFs, but in other ways can be quite complicated due to weather
conditions.

[1] [http://www.aviationweek.com/Article.aspx?id=/article-
xml/AW_...](http://www.aviationweek.com/Article.aspx?id=/article-
xml/AW_08_05_2013_p53-601281.xml&p=2#)

~~~
krasin
Part of that issue is the lack of high-performance and lightweight board for
real-time machine vision (you won't have an NVIDIA GPU + x86 board as a part
of your multicopter).

All hopes that Parallela board
([http://parallella.org](http://parallella.org)) will make it feasible.

~~~
neurotech1
Depends on how small, how powerful, how reliable and costs. Its amazing to
think the core processors on an original (1990s design) F-22 Raptor could be
duplicated on an embedded PC today. Current Multi-core PowerPC processors and
FPGAs would be capable enough.

I backed Parallela but haven't received the board yet.

------
coldcode
If we built drones that burrowed underground, who would make the rules?

~~~
krasin
forget underground. I want a telepresence robot to go to the grocery. Would it
be allowed to walk on the curbside and cross the street using pedestrian
lights?

~~~
coldcode
If you check youtube there is a penguin that goes everyday to the fish market
for a family and returns with dinner.

